# Filter



## jwhiteside (Jun 17, 2011)

Is it bad if i put a marineland 125B and a marineland 100B on the same together the tank is a 29, or do you think that is to much filter power.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

What fish you planning on haveing?


----------



## ibcd (Jan 8, 2011)

Agreed depends what your putn init.


AKSkirmish said:


> What fish you planning on haveing?


----------



## jwhiteside (Jun 17, 2011)

there piranhas


----------



## 0S1R1S (Aug 29, 2010)

By piranhas, I take it you mean Pygocentrus Nattereri (Red Belly Piranha). If this is the case, a 29g is not a sufficient size tank for these fish. You can have all the filter power in the world, but they will still need to upgraded to a new tank rather soon. Please provide us with more detailed information about your setup and fish.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

There's really no such thing as too much filtration but if you have small fish, it's a good idea to keep an eye on the current to make sure they aren't getting pushed around the tank.


----------

